# Weird Hatchling



## cdmay (Mar 17, 2016)

A short while ago I posted a thread about the hunch-back hatchling. I'm happy to report that so far that one seems to be just fine although little has changed in its appearance. 
This weekend another sort of weird neonate showed up. Everything started OK...





"B 10/26 #5" This means the egg was from my cherry-head female named Betty and the eggs were laid on October 26th and the egg in question was number 5 from that clutch. 

With me? OK, a day or so later I see this...





Nice red head but this is a pretty unusual carapace pattern. Very leopard tortoise-like. I have seen this before with cherry-heads just not very often.
Out of the egg and taking his first drink...
Wow, I like the intense red head but that carapace is wacky. At least from my group.






Another view...





Betty what have you made? Hardly any colored scutes and the ones that are red are very small.





Look at the pastron. Intense colors that are impressive but...





...in my experience with cherry-heads, this usually means that the plastron will turn black quickly.

In fact, I think (I'm hoping) that this oddball will become an almost solid black adult with maybe only a very red cap on it's head.









I'll just have to wait and see...


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 17, 2016)

Yeah, but...if you kept them all.................


----------



## ColleenT (Mar 17, 2016)

very pretty colors.


----------



## Anyfoot (Mar 17, 2016)

cdmay said:


> A short while ago I posted a thread about the hunch-back hatchling. I'm happy to report that so far that one seems to be just fine although little has changed in its appearance.
> This weekend another sort of weird neonate showed up. Everything started OK...
> 
> 
> ...


Nice looking red, unique. Howmany more fertile eggs in this clutch? It will be interesting to see if all from this clutch look like this. 
Was the hunchback from this clutch?


----------



## cdmay (Mar 17, 2016)

Hun


Anyfoot said:


> Nice looking red, unique. Howmany more fertile eggs in this clutch? It will be interesting to see if all from this clutch look like this.
> Was the hunchback from this clutch?



The hunchback is completely unrelated. 
Only one other from the clutch hatched so far. Much more subdued.


----------



## wellington (Mar 17, 2016)

Very pretty. Will be interesting to see how this one colors out. Keep us posted.


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Mar 17, 2016)

Well, it may be unusual but still so cute. I always did like the "different " ones


----------



## Redstrike (Mar 18, 2016)

That hatchling epitomizes contrast - from head to plastron.


----------

